# Top 5 Trout Lures



## Irish Lad

I am sure this has been done before, but I am getting ready to expand my fishing tackle and try new lures. I would like to see others favorites before I buy more. Thanks for the help and suggestions. Here are my favorites:
1. Thomas Buoyant(Brass/Firetiger)
2. Kastmasters(Brass & Silver)
3. Superdupers(Brass/Prism)
4. Blue Fox #2(Brass)
5. Phoebe(Gold & Silver)


----------



## brookieguy1

Guess with all that bent metal you better get a few Jake's Spin-a-Lures. They're the money clip looking things in gold or silver with red dots. I don't use 'em but they will catch fish. Weird.


----------



## Al Hansen

Only one for me was the Yellow Rooster Tail.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Gold/Black Panther Martin
Pink Tiger Curleyslure(and many other colors of these)
F7 Rapala-silver/black-brown trout-rainbow trout
Blue Fox spinner(silver or gold)
rat finkie jig tipped with bait under a bobber


----------



## Nor-tah

65sp Ghost Minnow Lucky Craft


----------



## rapalahunter

Rivers:
1) lucky craft pointer 65sp (ghost minnow, chart. shad, laser rainbow)
2) f7 rapala (black and gold)
3) various sized countdown rapalas
4) mepps #2 (gold)
5) three prong Hawaiian sling

Lakes:
1) pointer 65
2) jakes 
3) kastmaster
4) countdown rapala
5) 3:16 born again armageddon


----------



## wyogoob

#4 gold/black Panther Martin
1/6 oz frog-colored Rooster Tail 
F7 rainbow Countdown Rapala
1/8 oz white marabou jig
#2 silver-bladed Mepps


----------



## wes242

My weapon of choice is a #6 all Brass Panther Martin
I have bet I have bought a hundred of those over the years.

Next would be 1/4oz silver/orange, or sliver/blue Kastmaster


----------



## Bhilly81

for me i have a few that i like the most but i am also growing that list as well 

silver/gold kastmasters 
jakes spin a lures 
various colored spoons but my favorite is gold with orange 
and im starting to get into the rapals and the lucky crafts


----------



## DallanC

Wow... only 1 thing listed above I use.

#1 Red & Green Wedding Ring
#2 Orange Rooster Tail
#3 Cream Rooster Tail
#4 RMT Squid UV Pink
#5 Mepps Black Fury

-DallanC


----------



## REPETER

rapalahunter said:


> Rivers:
> 1) lucky craft pointer 65sp (ghost minnow, chart. shad, laser rainbow)
> 2) f7 rapala (black and gold)
> 3) various sized countdown rapalas
> 4) mepps #2 (gold)
> 5) *three prong Hawaiian sling* <---Is that what I think it is :shock:
> 
> Lakes:
> 1) pointer 65
> 2) jakes
> 3) kastmaster
> 4) countdown rapala
> 5) *3:16 born again armageddon* <---tell me more about this


My list~
3" tube jigs (pearly white or sparkle with pink)
65 Luckycraft pointer minnows
Krocodile
Jakes-Spin-Lures
Whichever spinner is ready in my box


----------



## Windage

My favorites and the ones I use the most are:

Jakes
Kastmasters
Super Doopers
Panther Martins
Dare Devils

I also like Rapalas and Blue Foxes quite a bit.


----------



## Packfish

1. Black Marabou jig
2- Black with yellow dots Panther Martin
3. 3" floating gold and black Rapala
4. Black Marabou jig
5.Black Marabou jig


----------



## Riverrat77

If I could only have one.... Mepps Aglia Plain #2, gold blade.... but since you listed 5, here you go.

1. Mepps listed above.
2. Berkeley 3" dropshot minnow in black/gray
3. Yo Zuri Pin's Minnow in larger size, rainbow. (great at night because of the flash)
4. Zoom Fluke Jr - white or baby bass
5. Blue Fox #2, gold blade.

One that should get an honorable mention because I totally discounted the effectiveness until I saw it first hand is Velveeta. Although its illegal most places around here, it has been proven to catch just as many large trout as anything else I've fished on rivers. 8)


----------



## stimmie78

I'll chime in here.. 

#1 F-3 Rapala in brown or rainbow trout pattern. I've been doing well with them lately, just ask my brothers  

#2 Dardevle Midget in red/white brass back preferred, but nickle works too

#3 Silver Blue Fox Spinner No. 0 or 1

#4 Kastmaster the smallest in gold or silver or blue/silver

#5 Jakes Gold with Red Dots.


----------



## GaryFish

Goob's list is my pretty much my list.



wyogoob said:


> #4 gold/black Panther Martin
> 1/6 oz frog-colored Rooster Tail
> F7 rainbow Countdown Rapala
> 1/8 oz white marabou jig
> #2 silver-bladed Mepps


I might add the Blue Fox #2, gold blade also.

Though - I've not seen a bad list here. Not bad at all.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

I think you should change it up. If you where stuck in the wilderness on a river or lake and could only have ONE lure, what would it be? this way you get a list of "for sure" lures that people like.
To me; no one has mentioned (except repeter)
a krocodile spoon by lure jensen....infinite color choices, heavier to cast farther, better action than spoons that are wider. I can work them in both directions in a river currant. Cast under hand into low lying brush on banks, and cast a country mile into a lake.


----------



## scientificangler

rapalahunter said:


> Rivers:
> 1) lucky craft pointer 65sp (ghost minnow, chart. shad, laser rainbow)
> 2) f7 rapala (black and gold)
> 3) various sized countdown rapalas
> 4) mepps #2 (gold)
> 5) three prong Hawaiian sling
> 
> Lakes:
> 1) pointer 65
> 2) jakes
> 3) kastmaster
> 4) countdown rapala
> 5) 3:16 born again armageddon


Number one is the 65sp. But I do know someone who has taken more than their fair (or legal) share of trout with a three prong Hawaiian sling...


----------



## brookieguy1

Oh yes!


----------



## brookieguy1

Packfish said:


> 1. Black Marabou jig
> 2- Black with yellow dots Panther Martin
> 3. 3" floating gold and black Rapala
> 4. Black Marabou jig
> 5.Black Marabou jig


+1 Pack! Except take out that junk Panther Martin and replace it with a 2.5" 1/16 ounce tube jig in olive green w/clear tail pepper.


----------



## partsman1

1. #2 Blue fox brass ( duh )
2. jakes spin-a-lure ( gold money clip ) 
3. gold kastmaster
4. Rainbow Lucky Craft
5. Woolly bugger behind a bubble ( if you want to call it a lure )


----------



## Wilford

Irish,
Good thought provoking question.
My list would be:
1-Panther Martin- Yellow body/ silver blade
2-Jakes- Particularly- Lil Jakes
3-Silver Fox/Size 2- silver or gold
4-Rapala-Brown or Rainbow
5-Most anything that I haven't already tried.


----------

